# Driving in the Philippines



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

No doubt this has been discussed previously. After nearly 3 months here in Philippines, I have come to the conclusion they are arguably the worst drivers in the world.
I did not think I would find worse than Thailand, but I was wrong.
The propensity for continual unsafe overtaking just for the sole purpose it would seem, to get one car further up the queue, is non sensical as far as I am concerned.
Yes I am getting old and slowing down, not in any great hurry these days, but I liken Philippine drivers as akin to Kamakaze pilots!!!


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey mogo51

I find the filipino drivers just the opposite of bad drivers. I am amazed as how they can navigate through intersections with no stop lights or stop signs and never have accidents. I use to sit on a bench in Tagum City in Mindanao and watch for hours how they would navigate through the intersections on the national highway. There would be buses, cars, trucks, tricycles and etc all going through the intersection from all 4 points and never have an accident. I am from the USA and the people here can't drive because they won't give way to the other driver like they do in the Philippines. They move 3 times the amount of traffic because of not having stop lights or signs.

art


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey mogo51
> 
> I find the filipino drivers just the opposite of bad drivers. I am amazed as how they can navigate through intersections with no stop lights or stop signs and never have accidents. I use to sit on a bench in Tagum City in Mindanao and watch for hours how they would navigate through the intersections on the national highway. There would be buses, cars, trucks, tricycles and etc all going through the intersection from all 4 points and never have an accident. I am from the USA and the people here can't drive because they won't give way to the other driver like they do in the Philippines. They move 3 times the amount of traffic because of not having stop lights or signs.
> 
> art


Well I agree with you regarding courtesy of some Filipino drivers and giving way. Aussie drivers tend not to give much ground, so am having to adjust my approach. 
My main point in this post relates to Highway speed driving and dangerous to stupid overtaking practices.
From the above I exclude Trike and Jeepney drivers, they are crazy and do not even look mostly when pulling out from kerb.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

oh I do agree with you about highway driving. If i am going somewhere of greater distance I always take a private ride. I pay the extra money. I also tell the driver I am paying for a safe ride and I do not expect him to drive at a high rate of speed or drive recklessly. I won't ever think about taking another public ride especially through the mountainous areas. I had one of the buses I was on that almost went over the cliff from the driver driving crazy. That happened on the hills in northern Cebu when I was going to Bogo. The last trip I took I hire a van with only myself and my gf in it. She told him that we would not accept him driving recklessly.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I gave up driving here ages ago ,no highwaycode, nobody gives way, motorcycles on the pavements.
And as per greenstreaks post, there is a junction here in Los Banos called the crossing .
When the traffic guys are controlling the flow giving the National Highway priority theres long lines of traffic 
But when the the traffic guys are at lunch traffic flows freely in all directions, no accidents .


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> No doubt this has been discussed previously. After nearly 3 months here in Philippines, I have come to the conclusion they are arguably the worst drivers in the world.
> I did not think I would find worse than Thailand, but I was wrong.
> The propensity for continual unsafe overtaking just for the sole purpose it would seem, to get one car further up the queue, is non sensical as far as I am concerned.
> Yes I am getting old and slowing down, not in any great hurry these days, but I liken Philippine drivers as akin to Kamakaze pilots!!!


Go to Greece Ron, very interesting. And watch out for the tear gas.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey mogo51
> 
> I find the filipino drivers just the opposite of bad drivers. I am amazed as how they can navigate through intersections with no stop lights or stop signs and never have accidents. I use to sit on a bench in Tagum City in Mindanao and watch for hours how they would navigate through the intersections on the national highway. There would be buses, cars, trucks, tricycles and etc all going through the intersection from all 4 points and never have an accident. I am from the USA and the people here can't drive because they won't give way to the other driver like they do in the Philippines. They move 3 times the amount of traffic because of not having stop lights or signs.
> 
> art


It does seem to work art but one must be aggressive and know when to be submissive, the traffic flows,,,,,,, most times.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bmays1969 (Aug 12, 2017)

I love driving in the philippines. Driving in manila is a real buzz for me, merging from 10 lanes to 5 etc. coming from down under i enjoy the change of pace. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> No doubt this has been discussed previously. After nearly 3 months here in Philippines, I have come to the conclusion they are arguably the worst drivers in the world.
> I did not think I would find worse than Thailand, but I was wrong.
> The propensity for continual unsafe overtaking just for the sole purpose it would seem, to get one car further up the queue, is non sensical as far as I am concerned.
> Yes I am getting old and slowing down, not in any great hurry these days, but I liken Philippine drivers as akin to Kamakaze pilots!!!


Mogo51, I agree with you entirely. This is got to be the birth place of the world craziest and most dangerous drivers. I drove huge 18 wheeler semi trucks and charter bus in the States for years. It takes the experience of millions of miles of professional driving to stay safe driving anything here. Below is a post (in part) on that subject that I made back in 2010. My opinion has not changed except there are more unlicensed drivers now making it even more dangerous than back then:
_______________________________________________

*Driving and vehicle repair in the philippines*

The very best advice that can be given to a foreign visitor about driving in the Philippines is don’t! Don’t even think about it. Even if you are a professional driver of 80,000 pound semi trucks with two million miles under your belt; don’t drive in the Philippines.

The right hand driving pattern is used here as it is in America and Canada etc. The road markings and highway signs are pretty much the same. And even the traffic laws are much the same as most western countries.
But that is where the similarities end.

For reasons too numerous to go into in this short post I will just say that no matter what happens; no matter who is at fault in a traffic accident here. You, as the foreigner will almost always be found in the wrong. Even if you can show proof that you were not at fault, chances are you will still be held at fault and responsible by police for repairs and medical expenses of the other party. 
Sounds crazy, but their philosophy is that as a foreigner, if you were not in the country the accident would not have happened in the first place!

Having said that; it is important to also note that I have been living in the Philippines for the past seven years and breaking my own rule the entire time. 
So far, I have been very lucky and have had only one minor accident in that time. And be sure to always wear a helmet when driving. The police are always on the lookout for the unsuspecting foreigner that is in violation of any law they can think of. 
If you are caught and fined in cash for a violation of any kind; it will give new meaning to the expression of “support your local police” as you will leave the scene knowing you have just bought the officers lunch or helped put food on the table in the home of one of his many wives he is “working” so hard to support…
Read The Post Here


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Los Banos Intersection*



expatuk2016 said:


> I gave up driving here ages ago ,no highwaycode, nobody gives way, motorcycles on the pavements.
> And as per greenstreaks post, there is a junction here in Los Banos called the crossing .
> When the traffic guys are controlling the flow giving the National Highway priority theres long lines of traffic
> But when the the traffic guys are at lunch traffic flows freely in all directions, no accidents .


Wondered why when I come to Los Banos around 4 - 5 pm the traffic is at a stand still, this was when I noticed my car overheating and didn't find out till much later I had blown my lower radiator hose. It's like they give priority more to the University? Calamba Laguna is even a greater challenge they have round about area but I've been through both area's so many times I can pull out of any parking spot like a pro... Lol, but then again drivers do allow you in.

When I first arrived here about 7 years ago I didn't have a car and watched an expat pull out of the mall in Los Banos Laguna the one with the Pizza Hut in it and was amazed how easy he made it look but I do it all the time now... ha haaa, I guess it's a skill reading people and traffic, I think my car is finally fixed now also, had several leaking hoses.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Steve

Yeah the filipino drivers know how to give way through intersections and how they use their horns to drive. I have a friend that lives in Tagum city there and she said many years ago the city install traffic lights and they had nothing but accidents everyday. So after awhile the city removed the lights. Everything went back to normal. haha

I am afraid to drive there cause I am not use to not stopping at intersections like here in the USA. Sure there is an accident once and awhile but you realize how much traffic travels the roads there everyday. If there was lights everywhere the traffic would be backed up for miles all the time. I sit here at a traffic lights in the usa waiting for it to change and there is no traffic coming but I still have to sit there. I think how much traffic could travel faster without lights but the americans here can't drive no mater what because they won't give way. We are the worse people to drive here. If we blow a horn here we might get shot.

art


----------



## Austin Benta (Sep 20, 2017)

*How to safely drive in the Philippines*

Any seasoned motorist will tell you that driving in the Philippines is not for the faint of heart.Even though it’s impossible to control every single hazard out there, there are some steps you can take to somehow mitigate the risks of driving on Philippine roads. 
A lot of useful tips from Auto websites like <Snip>, Philstar.... you can follow to survive from different driving incidents on the road


----------



## markinsydney (Sep 17, 2017)

Interesting data here

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bmays1969 said:


> I love driving in the philippines. Driving in manila is a real buzz for me, merging from 10 lanes to 5 etc. coming from down under i enjoy the change of pace.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You have a very strange sense of humour, you can leave me out of driving in Manila.


----------



## bmays1969 (Aug 12, 2017)

mogo51 said:


> You have a very strange sense of humour, you can leave me out of driving in Manila.




Strange enough , most people tell me that


----------



## chili.pepper (May 24, 2017)

*Useful tips of driving*



Austin Benta said:


> Any seasoned motorist will tell you that driving in the Philippines is not for the faint of heart.Even though it’s impossible to control every single hazard out there, there are some steps you can take to somehow mitigate the risks of driving on Philippine roads.
> A lot of useful tips from Auto websites like Philkotse, Carmudi......you can follow to survive from different driving incidents on the road


Ofcourse it's right that you will be safe if you are Filipino, but for foreigners it's very terrible to travel on road even they know some basic tips from Auto websites


----------



## TheSwede (Oct 10, 2017)

Traffic here _is_ dangerous and driving takes a lot of concentration as you must anticipate pure insanity from other drivers. On the positive side is that people are driving quite slowly so there is at least time to take evasive action when other drivers do stupid things. I think the worst problem is lack of traffic rules. Watching a roundabout can give a few laughs, or leave you crying


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

One thing that has me a little worried now is I have spent a few days in a local court house awaiting the hearing for my adoptions and besides the droves of drug cases there is always some guy in handcuffs that is there for a traffic accident. I think someone was killed but still where I come from you are innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

TheSwede said:


> Traffic here _is_ dangerous and driving takes a lot of concentration as you must anticipate pure insanity from other drivers. On the positive side is that people are driving quite slowly so there is at least time to take evasive action when other drivers do stupid things. I think the worst problem is lack of traffic rules. Watching a roundabout can give a few laughs, or leave you crying


As said before by myself and others "when in Rome" I get the buzz, the adrenaline flows as it needs be to in any capitol city in any county. Agree with you TheSwede that driving in any major city especially Manila and Athens rings a bell, requires nous and yes balls with an ability to be aggressive or submissive as long as the destination is reached and definitely not for the feint hearted in metro Manila but survivable.
As for slowly I 100% agree in and around Manila and there is the safety zone. Slow moving traffic with options.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bmays1969 (Aug 12, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> As said before by myself and others "when in Rome" I get the buzz, the adrenaline flows as it needs be to in any capitol city in any county. Agree with you TheSwede that driving in any major city especially Manila and Athens rings a bell, requires nous and yes balls with an ability to be aggressive or submissive as long as the destination is reached and definitely not for the feint hearted in metro Manila but survivable.
> 
> As for slowly I 100% agree in and around Manila and there is the safety zone. Slow moving traffic with options.
> 
> ...




Yep i love the buzz in manilla 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here in Nth Luzon, I am 50 mts from the National Highway and it carries a large volume of traffic. I can assure you they do not drive slowly, except if you are a jeepney or trike, in which case you sit in the middle of the road at 30-40km hour and it is compulsory that you pull out in front of everyone.

Long haul buses are everywhere on this road and they drive extremely fast and recklessly often. But hey, I just get in the car and hope I make it back home. It is also useful if you look both ways when entering the highway as often there is a trike or motorbike going the wrong way, as they are too busy to wait for clear traffic in each direction to travel on the correct side of the road.
I know I am now an 'old fart' but I am afraid I do not see that as good driving behaviour.
I am still having trouble with the steering wheel on the other side of the car and remembering to driving opposite to what I did for 50 years. But all a challenge I suppose. No wonder I drink.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Mogo51

I agree they do drive crazy there but they are an expert doing it. Rarely do you see an accident. They just know how to give way to others. Most countries like my country the people will not give way to the other driver so there are a lot of accidents. Here in the USA you better not even blow your horn at another driver because he might just shoot you. that is how bad it is here to drive in the USA. Like you talking about the trikes driving the wrong way. Even though they are driving wrong the other drivers will let them through. That is the whole key to them not having a lot of accident there. You realize how much traffic is on their highways everyday?

Now I don't like riding public buses and jeepneys because of how bad they drive. I won't ride a bus through a mountainous area. They drive to dangerously through the mountains. I did it once and the driver almost went over the side of the mountain 3 times. Ever since then I hired a private driver and he was given instructions before I got into the vehicle he would drive at a safe speed and not drive recklessly. 
art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mogo51 said:


> Here in Nth Luzon, I am 50 mts from the National Highway and it carries a large volume of traffic. I can assure you they do not drive slowly, except if you are a jeepney or trike, in which case you sit in the middle of the road at 30-40km hour and it is compulsory that you pull out in front of everyone.
> 
> Long haul buses are everywhere on this road and they drive extremely fast and recklessly often. But hey, I just get in the car and hope I make it back home. It is also useful if you look both ways when entering the highway as often there is a trike or motorbike going the wrong way, as they are too busy to wait for clear traffic in each direction to travel on the correct side of the road.


That seems to be standard procedure throughout the country along with so many other things which are not conducive to safe driving. All one can do is expect the unexpected. Just this morning, I had a taxi pass me on the wrong side & as soon as he swerved in front of me he jammed his brakes so he could make a left turn. Sometimes what they do seems to be utter insanity. Just kind of got to roll with the punches.

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes Art am start to mellow and just let them through, but does not stop me cussing from within the safety of my car.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

It could be worse Fred, we could be back in our own countries, sad but true.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

It took me a long while to get here Fred, but am pleased to have finally made it. Along the way found a gem, a real 'keeper'. Finally had a bit of luck.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mogo51 said:


> It took me a long while to get here Fred, but am pleased to have finally made it. Along the way found a gem, a real 'keeper'. Finally had a bit of luck.


Sounds good. Glad things are working out right for you.

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> That seems to be standard procedure throughout the country along with so many other things which are not conducive to safe driving. All one can do is expect the unexpected. Just this morning, I had a taxi pass me on the wrong side & as soon as he swerved in front of me he jammed his brakes so he could make a left turn. Sometimes what they do seems to be utter insanity. Just kind of got to roll with the punches.
> 
> Fred


Certainly right there Fred.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Mogo

I do agree they drive recklessly there. When I was there i stayed off of public transportation as much as possible. I would take private ride but I would tell the driver he must drive normal and not be speeding and etc. But, after saying all that I am amazed there are very few accidents with all that traffic on the roads. the real reason is they give way on the roads. I have sat for hours on city benches and watch how they drive and most give way to the others. Here in my country no body will give way that is why we have so many accidents here. Here if someone pulls out in front of another you might get shot. We have a lot of road-rage here. People even getting out and fighting. It is terrible in my country. I do admired them for how they can drive and not have dozens of accidents each day.

art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I just completed a road trip from Manila to Davao. Total distance 1,750km over 5 days. Yes the driving can be a little erratic and it is prudent to expect the unexpected, but I have driven in places where the driving is a lot worse. USA, Rome, Cairo, Nigeria spring to mind. At least here the traffic is not driving at excessive speeds and there is a lot of give and take at junctions etc.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Hogrider

I totally agree that they all seem to give and take at all intersections. They don;t do that here in the states. They will just run over you or pull out a gun and shoot you. I have been saying this all along about how they will move traffic in a 4 directions through an intersection and hardly ever have an accident. 

art


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

:attention::smash::rip:Just a short follow up on my original post. In the last 2 days, I have almost had collisions on the highway with idiots overtaking from way back at speed. In each case I was turning left into the lane where I live, each case gave ample warning of my intention to turn left and checked rear view mirror before doing so. Each time have seen these fools flying from way back as I had started to make the turn. The last one nearly cleaned up a wall but unfortunately, he missed.
Their level of impatience has no limits, I see it every day, with due respect to the other member who suggested they were good drivers, please a advise what you are taking as I wanting to buy a 44 gallon of the stuff.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mogo51 said:


> Their level of impatience has no limits, .


Very well put!!

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> :attention::smash::rip:Just a short follow up on my original post. In the last 2 days, I have almost had collisions on the highway with idiots overtaking from way back at speed. In each case I was turning left into the lane where I live, each case gave ample warning of my intention to turn left and checked rear view mirror before doing so. Each time have seen these fools flying from way back as I had started to make the turn. The last one nearly cleaned up a wall but unfortunately, he missed.
> Their level of impatience has no limits, I see it every day, with due respect to the other member who suggested they were good drivers, please a advise what you are taking as I wanting to buy a 44 gallon of the stuff.


Sorry to hear of your close calls, but thankfully you avoided a collision. I would not say they were good drivers, but I have seen worse.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

hogrider said:


> Sorry to hear of your close calls, but thankfully you avoided a collision. I would not say they were good drivers, but I have seen worse.


I am sure I have but I can't remember where.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

In my area of the provinces there seems to be a fair increase in the number of accidents in the last few years. I attribute that to more traffic on the roads as more people are buying cars since this area seems to be prospering in recent years. 

We usually go to Iloilo every 2 or 3 weeks, 100 kms each way, it would be an abnormal trip if I didn't get run off the road at least once by oncoming traffic passing another car. Part of it is through mountains, insanity, passing on the outside of blind curves or up hills when they don't know who is coming the other way. Most going as fast as possible, if they can't pass they sit a foot off your back bumper. Surprised there aren't more accidents there.

Very few of the locals wear helmets and no enforcement for it. Many crashes with traumatic head injuries. Unfortunately I had a collision with one of the many Askals wandering on the roads a few years ago, was only going about 30 kph but did a flip over the handle bars onto the road landing on my back. Might not be here right now if I wasn't wearing a helmet.

A cop friend gave me this advice, "If you happened to hit and kill or you think you killed a pedestrian going through a Barangay in the countryside don't stop, keep going to the nearest police station and turn yourself in. In the Barangay if they see you have killed a person and you stop, you might not leave there alive." 

Scary.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Horrible drivers - no consideration for others or flow of traffic. I constantly see them pull into an intersection on a late yellow that's turning red.. and block all the cross traffic from getting through. Uncontrolled intersections are even worse - just when a few are polite and let the other direction go, some <Snip> forces his way in and blocks it all up again.

Or someone will be waiting to pull out from a side street but no one lets them across.. they block the intersection even though TRAFFIC IS COMPLETELY STOPPED AHEAD. They can't go anywhere but they block the other guy from getting across. I just shake my head.. 

Yes the passing on blind curves makes me crazy.. all of this is why I gave up the big bike.. the car has airbags, lol.

Thoughtless.. or clueless.. I'm not sure which it is.. they just can't comprehend consequences and future outcomes, like in many aspects of life in the Philippines.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep that about sums it up.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

JRB__NW said:


> Horrible drivers - no consideration for others or flow of traffic. I constantly see them pull into an intersection on a late yellow that's turning red.. and block all the cross traffic from getting through. Uncontrolled intersections are even worse - just when a few are polite and let the other direction go, some <Snip> forces his way in and blocks it all up again.
> 
> Or someone will be waiting to pull out from a side street but no one lets them across.. they block the intersection even though TRAFFIC IS COMPLETELY STOPPED AHEAD. They can't go anywhere but they block the other guy from getting across. I just shake my head..
> 
> ...


I hear exactly what you are saying and concur, but I have to ad that your scenarios can and will be found in most countries to greater and less degrees because of sheer ignorance no matter. I drive around in Manila and the provinces and deal with the situation at the time and yes while I sometimes get angry it quickly subsides, go with the flow and relax, keep the adrenaline levels down and live another day. Personally think that most southern European countries and all mediterranean drivers are worse and leave a lot to be desired. Malta excluded.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Signalling only a mundane function*



mogo51 said:


> :attention::smash::rip:Just a short follow up on my original post. In the last 2 days, I have almost had collisions on the highway with idiots overtaking from way back at speed. In each case I was turning left into the lane where I live, each case gave ample warning of my intention to turn left and checked rear view mirror before doing so. Each time have seen these fools flying from way back as I had started to make the turn. The last one nearly cleaned up a wall but unfortunately, he missed.
> Their level of impatience has no limits, I see it every day, with due respect to the other member who suggested they were good drivers, please a advise what you are taking as I wanting to buy a 44 gallon of the stuff.


The signal is important but if you are going to turn than you actually start moving in that direction, it's one of my learning lessons with the car and my bicycle than they know which direction you are headed, many cars have stuck signals and they won't trust the signal but will understand the vehicle movement.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> The signal is important but if you are going to turn than you actually start moving in that direction, it's one of my learning lessons with the car and my bicycle than they know which direction you are headed, many cars have stuck signals and they won't trust the signal but will understand the vehicle movement.


It is unwise and dangerous to trust a turn signal at any time or place--even back in our home countries. The driver with the signal may have forgotten to turn it off or has just changed his mind about the turn or even has the wrong signal on. A turn signal is only a fair idea of what a driver "might" do. To trust a drivers turn signal is akin to gambling in Las Vegas. Eventually your number will come up.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> I hear exactly what you are saying and concur, but I have to ad that your scenarios can and will be found in most countries to greater and less degrees because of sheer ignorance no matter. I drive around in Manila and the provinces and deal with the situation at the time and yes while I sometimes get angry it quickly subsides, go with the flow and relax, keep the adrenaline levels down and live another day. Personally think that most southern European countries and all mediterranean drivers are worse and leave a lot to be desired. Malta excluded.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I agree Steve, no-one can say that the driving here is good, but I don't find it too much worse than in a lot of other countries. Yup, just ease off on the throttle, take it easy, let them do their thing, then at your own pace move on. At least here the speed of the traffic is pretty slow by comparison.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Just found THIS ARTICLE that confirms how bad the driving and traffic is here. This centers on but is not entirely about Manila.
Makes me glad we live far out of the traffic areas!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> I agree Steve, no-one can say that the driving here is good, but I don't find it too much worse than in a lot of other countries. Yup, just ease off on the throttle, take it easy, let them do their thing, then at your own pace move on. At least here the speed of the traffic is pretty slow by comparison.


Yes Dave In Manila before driving I take a couple of chill pills, several deep breaths and relax knowing what I am in for every day while there. Relaxed but always alert then blend in, thank god for tinted windows, they work when bluffing the final push through the intersection. (a little aggression is required no different to Oz). In the provinces not so bad but scary at times as others have mentioned. 

Also strongly agree with Asian Spirit with regards to turn signals in any country, wait until they commit to the turn before risking life and limb.
Hope I/we are never a statistic.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> Just found THIS ARTICLE that confirms how bad the driving and traffic is here. This centers on but is not entirely about Manila.
> Makes me glad we live far out of the traffic areas!


An interesting article but I am skeptical as we don't see the sample percentages (demographics/age/contribution representations from impatient younger drivers with this app as well as, what? Convenient Bias)?
I have driven in many "unnamed countries" where the drivers are driving on the wrong side of the road in the parking/emergency stop or pick up lane as they do in PH but not at 30 or 40 Kph but 120 and more, thrill seekers with a death wish?
Agree Asian Spirit with provincial living and traffic, much easier to deal with and while I see bad accidents that make the news in PH; I also see this in OZ.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> An interesting article but I am skeptical as we don't see the sample percentages (demographics/age/contribution representations from impatient younger drivers with this app as well as, what? Convenient Bias)?
> I have driven in many "unnamed countries" where the drivers are driving on the wrong side of the road in the parking/emergency stop or pick up lane as they do in PH but not at 30 or 40 Kph but 120 and more, thrill seekers with a death wish?
> Agree Asian Spirit with provincial living and traffic, much easier to deal with and while I see bad accidents that make the news in PH; I also see this in OZ.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I'm not sure age is gonna make much difference when you see 10yr olds driving trikes and even single motors as well as 80yr olds and all ages in between. Most people of all those age groups don't have a driver's license to begin with. Meaning they just don't have the knowhow to be or stay safe driving as well as a percentage that don't have the mental ability no matter what! Just today I had to move to the right when a 11 or 12 year old kid came the opposite direction in my lane to pass three or four others. Idiots that will eventually have their number come up. Trouble is that when it happens they usually take someone else with them. Very dangerous place for driving, the Philippines.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> I'm not sure age is gonna make much difference when you see 10yr olds driving trikes and even single motors as well as 80yr olds and all ages in between. Most people of all those age groups don't have a driver's license to begin with. Meaning they just don't have the knowhow to be or stay safe driving as well as a percentage that don't have the mental ability no matter what! Just today I had to move to the right when a 11 or 12 year old kid came the opposite direction in my lane to pass three or four others. Idiots that will eventually have their number come up. Trouble is that when it happens they usually take someone else with them. Very dangerous place for driving, the Philippines.


It's very dangerous to drive in any country especially if you don't have your wits about you.
Back to link? Which one?

The world's most dangerous countries to drive

https://www.carkeys.co.uk/news/5-most-dangerous-places-to-drive-in-the-world

Mapped: The world's most dangerous places to drive - Telegraph

None of the above mention PH.

Clearly there is misrepresentation by the media and some fools desire to be recognised and not unlike politics or everyday hype one may believe what they are fed, follow on their preferred information source or question.

Forums such as this are a hive of information and beliefs shared by those that have been there but at the end of the day personal research and then an informative decision for or to suit particular circumstances as needs prevail. Find your comfort zone. Enjoy. OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> It's very dangerous to drive in any country especially if you don't have your wits about you.
> Back to link? Which one?
> 
> The world's most dangerous countries to drive
> ...


Have to disagree Steve. I'm a professional driver of 18 wheelers and Greyhound buses in the States and 15 years of experience driving here in the Philippines says otherwise ..


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Asian Spirit said:


> Have to disagree Steve. I'm a professional driver of 18 wheelers and Greyhound buses in the States and 15 years of experience driving here in the Philippines says otherwise ..


I once took a taxi from the airport in Saudi. First traffic light we came to was red, the driver went straight across without even slowing. WTF I shouted, You just went through a red light!!!!! Its OK, don't worry he replied I'm a professional driver.
Next red light exactly the same, straight across without even slowing. Now I'm really freaked out. What the h*ll you doing? I screamed. Same response, don't worry sir I'm a professional driver.
Next light was green, but the driver stopped and just sat there. Hey I says, the light is green its your right to cross. No no says the driver, need to be careful sir, there may be a "professional" driver coming the other way.....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

hogrider said:


> I once took a taxi from the airport in Saudi. First traffic light we came to was red, the driver went straight across without even slowing. WTF I shouted, You just went through a red light!!!!! Its OK, don't worry he replied I'm a professional driver.
> Next red light exactly the same, straight across without even slowing. Now I'm really freaked out. What the h*ll you doing? I screamed. Same response, don't worry sir I'm a professional driver.
> Next light was green, but the driver stopped and just sat there. Hey I says, the light is green its your right to cross. No no says the driver, need to be careful sir, there may be a "professional" driver coming the other way.....


 Good one


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

This morning while coming back home from the pier, was sitting waiting at a red light behind one private vehicle. Two jeepneys came up behind me and then swerved over to the right lane, went on by and then made a left turn onto the other street. The vehicle in front of me saw them do that and followed right behind them. Then I idled on up to the intersection and waited the remaining 10 seconds til I had a green. As someone has already mentioned "their impatience knows no bounds". 

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> This morning while coming back home from the pier, was sitting waiting at a red light behind one private vehicle. Two jeepneys came up behind me and then swerved over to the right lane, went on by and then made a left turn onto the other street. The vehicle in front of me saw them do that and followed right behind them. Then I idled on up to the intersection and waited the remaining 10 seconds til I had a green. As someone has already mentioned "their impatience knows no bounds".
> 
> Fred


Amen to that Fred. They see any person or vehicle in front of them only as an obstacle that they must get around without waiting - nevermind safety issues involved, it's not in the dictionary. Hahaha


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> Have to disagree Steve. I'm a professional driver of 18 wheelers and Greyhound buses in the States and 15 years of experience driving here in the Philippines says otherwise ..


Yep I respect your opinion and totally understand as while not having driven 18 wheelers or 22 or B doubles I own and operate heavy rigid trucks and tag axle coaches in Oz for the last 23 years in the film industry. People are ignorant and self important until they are traveling alongside heavy vehicles and as you well know the attitude changes, most times but not all. (look out driver beware) I see this in Manila on the ports main access roads, side shifters and semi's are given a wide berth as the lanes are too narrow, a bit like Parramatta road in Sydney used to be....... (intimidation?) Trucks aside I chose to live and commute within the Philippines and yes widely travelled around this our world and I can assure you there are far worse places to drive.

I am retiring and not running a fleet of trucks but simply 1 or 2 cars and a couple of bikes in one of the provinces up north so easy peasy, we all need to find our way when moving to another country. I see sh*t drivers in Oz, all countries, learn the norm and go with the flow, don't let it wind you up. As said OMO and glad I did not choose to retire in Athens. PH Is easy as our, it appears chosen destination has bad unlicensed drivers, really? Where?

My/our choice as you can see is do it and don't complain with an issue you have no control over, sound familiar? Our politicians do the same daily again in all countries.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Keep The Shiny Side Up*



bigpearl said:


> Yep I respect your opinion and totally understand as while not having driven 18 wheelers or 22 or B doubles I own and operate heavy rigid trucks and tag axle coaches in Oz for the last 23 years in the film industry. People are ignorant and self important until they are traveling alongside heavy vehicles and as you well know the attitude changes, most times but not all. (look out driver beware) I see this in Manila on the ports main access roads, side shifters and semi's are given a wide berth as the lanes are too narrow, a bit like Parramatta road in Sydney used to be....... (intimidation?) Trucks aside I chose to live and commute within the Philippines and yes widely travelled around this our world and I can assure you there are far worse places to drive.
> 
> I am retiring and not running a fleet of trucks but simply 1 or 2 cars and a couple of bikes in one of the provinces up north so easy peasy, we all need to find our way when moving to another country. I see sh*t drivers in Oz, all countries, learn the norm and go with the flow, don't let it wind you up. As said OMO and glad I did not choose to retire in Athens. PH Is easy as our, it appears chosen destination has bad unlicensed drivers, really? Where?
> 
> ...


Steve,

Check out the rig in this video. Don't know about you but I'd come outa retirement to own/drive this so fast my wife would wonder where I went-Hahaha!!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> Steve,
> 
> Check out the rig in this video. Don't know about you but I'd come outa retirement to own/drive this so fast my wife would wonder where I went-Hahaha!!
> https://youtu.be/hYcMHoklIco


WOW!! Makes the rigs I used to run look very shabby. He probably wouldn't accept the kind of loads I used to pull.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> WOW!! Makes the rigs I used to run look very shabby. He probably wouldn't accept the kind of loads I used to pull.
> 
> Fred


Yea same here Fred. He would have to actually own the thing so he could pick and choose the loads he hauls. 
You're right on the type loads. No messy asphalt or loading out in mines etc. Strictly refer loads would be good. I loved hauling refer with produce. Lots of guys hate that but I found it always gives a good ride and keeps me on my toes. Use to run mostly Calif to Denver and the midwest and usually got a back-haul of Coors beer from Golden CO to Calif. Fun times except running the Rockies in the winter.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Also seemed to be constantly running back & forth across the Continental Divide as I served mostly mining sites to the west of the big river. Pulled End Dumps, Boxes, Flatbeds, Lowboys, & smooth bore tanks. Almost every load was Hazardous classed and some especially the Sulfuric Acid was downright dangerous. Never really had the thought of being an OO, I always drove for a Company and so just hauled whatever load I was dispatched to do. Even when driving the Buses for Trailways & the Big Dog I stayed west of the Mississippi.

Fred


----------

